# How to drain a backflow preventer when winterizing sprinklers



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think they frown on blowing through the DCVA's because it's hard on the check valves. So, you could pop the top (4 1/2" bolts IIRC), remove the check valve assemblies and blow away


----------

